# PIKE!?



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Im lookin for a good stop to get hooked up with some pike on the river around fargo and im not sure were a good spot would be


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

i find 2 catch alot of pike up near the manitoban border and in winnipeg. i caught 6 in one day there fishing for bass with tubes


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I've seen some come out of the spillway near Island Park, also the occasional Pike and Eye North of the spillway near the Toll Bridge, but haven't been after them for a few years.


----------

